# Halloween hurricanes



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I do not like hurricanes, and I especially do not like October hurricanes. To all my fellow Floridian haunters, and everyone on the south east coast, keep a vigilant eye on hurricane Matthew.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We were thinking of our southern haunting neighbors when we saw the current predicted track. Very ungentlemanly of Matthew to make an appearance this time of year.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I ran into the same problem when Sandy hit the east coast. All of my stuff was setup and had to take most of it down. It passed us and the morning of the 31st was sunny and it went off without a witch or a hitch!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:I'm with you Johnnie....I hate, hate, hate hurricanes... (Did I mention hate??) I have reservations to rent a bucket truck on Saturday to decorate my Ray Bradbury tree...I don't guess I can do much bucket truck decorating in hurricane force winds...now can I? I am so upset about this idiotic hurricane coming along, I can't even speak about it. I don't have that much time left, and here is another pain in my a$$ thing coming up to throw a monkey wrench into my world...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

They are closing schools here because they need to use our buses and gymnasiums for evac. Good luck everybody, stay safe!
P5 stay the dump off that truck if winds are bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I now have plenty of plywood to build spooky stuff with afterwards. Things are getting dicey here, predictions ranging from landfall here as a cat 4 to passing by about 50 miles off shore.Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's hoping it veers away from land


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Stay safe everybody! Make sure your haunt, and your workers, are prepared just in case.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I've become more afraid of hurricanes as I grow older. I used to stupidly walk around in them when I was a teen. This one looks like it will miss my area but they do change direction last minute, so who knows. I have so much bad stuff going on right now this would be perfect.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Not looking good for Melbourne


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We were lucky with Hermine--although it went straight over our heads, it was only a Cat 1. 80% of the city was without power even with that. Unless it veers a lot, this one won't get us, but I'm seriously concerned about the rest of the state. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't get washed or blown away, HJ.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

We left early early this morning and are currently watching away from the storms path. I am waiting for that slight turn east that will keep it far enough off shore to avoid any major damage for me or anyone else.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm praying you all come through unhurt.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hoping for the best for all of you in the path of Matthew. Stay safe. heresjohnny, I hope the path moves east, since the current path looks like it will get real close to Melbourne.


----------

